# Virgin Dyno



## Medic! (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello!

My car ('12 Golf R) is scheduled to be dyno'd (bone stock - wintake currently not installed) for baseline, over the winter, the car will be undergoing suspension, exhaust and ecu upgrades. 

I was told by the shop doing the dyno to bring an extra litre of oil...why is that?
I tried googling it, and nothing comes up, same result when I search the forum.

If anyone has any insight I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I suppose they are expecting it to use some oil.


----------



## Medic! (Jul 15, 2011)

ps2375 said:


> I suppose they are expecting it to use some oil.


I meant more why would I be using that much oil for 3 runs on a dyno?

Does it really eat up the oil that fast?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I dunno, it's your car. When you drive it real hard, does it use oil?


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)

I dyno'd my R and didn't need any extra oil nor did they tell me to bring any extra.


----------

